# Gym leggins that don't go see through when squatting



## PosterBoy

Can any of the ladies here, recommend gym wear that doesn't go see through when squatting, my wife is having problems finding decent stuff here in Ireland.


----------



## Skye666

PosterBoy said:


> Can any of the ladies here, recommend gym wear that doesn't go see through when squatting, my wife is having problems finding decent stuff here in Ireland.


Yes!!!! Damn nightmare I don't think it's just primark either it's just really hard to find. Iv found most of mine on either yoga websites, or women's gym wear websites...shops are useless iv found.


----------



## Northern Lass

I have NIKE leggings the pink ones I have don't go see through


----------



## mal

Just wear trackies,they look terrible on most women anyway lol.


----------



## fitrut

PosterBoy said:


> Can any of the ladies here, recommend gym wear that doesn't go see through when squatting, my wife is having problems finding decent stuff here in Ireland.


try pineapple gym leggings, should be in TkMaxx, have few pairs, good quality and not see through


----------



## raf3070

:thumb :Can the MODs please delete this thread!! The reason I go to gym is to watch ladies in see through leggings squat!!!!


----------



## gearchange

raf3070 said:


> :thumb :Can the MODs please delete this thread!! The reason I go to gym is to watch ladies in see through leggings squat!!!!


I must agree. Although thinking about it,If any of the beautiful girls here were to wear such garments in the gym there would be little training going on..Well not upper body anyway .


----------



## Captain lats

gearchange said:


> I must agree. Although thinking about it,If any of the beautiful girls here were to wear such garments in the gym there would be little training going on..Well not upper body anyway .


yes, it would be your 3rd leg getting worked. Your "ding-a-ling"


----------



## Lotte

I wear Nike Legend dri-fit capri pants, wouldn't wear anything else to be honest, definitely not normal leggings!

http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/nike-legend-2.0-capri-pants/038297/


----------



## andyhuggins

NIKE are good for my wife tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

she likes us pro too.


----------



## TLWFAP

I wear black running tights. I have 28 inch quads though. My ass looks great in them too.

Nike, Adidas, Sportsworld's Karrimor...

I like the Nike Sparta tights, instant 10kg to your squats.

EDIT: just realised this is the female section. Oh well I've posted already.


----------



## Captain lats

Pics?


----------



## GGLynch89

NEWS: This week seen the rise of women wearing trackie bottoms and thicker yoga pants to avoid getting the "see through stretch". Coincidently the percentage of men attending gym fell by 75%.


----------



## andyhuggins

GGLynch89 said:


> NEWS: This week seen the rise of women wearing trackie bottoms and thicker yoga pants to avoid getting the "see through stretch". Coincidently the percentage of men attending gym fell by 75%.


And that is why.


----------



## Captain lats

GGLynch89 said:


> NEWS: This week seen the rise of women wearing trackie bottoms and thicker yoga pants to avoid getting the "see through stretch". Coincidently the percentage of men attending gym fell by 75%.


no **** but this scenario could turn into a good thing. My gyms usually packed... If its empty i can get on what i want.


----------



## GGLynch89

Captain lats said:


> no **** but this scenario could turn into a good thing. My gyms usually packed... If its empty i can get on what i want.


you call the No **** card too often, come out the closet LATS!


----------



## Guest

Only thing sexier then a girl squatting is a girl with see through leggings squatting!


----------



## Miss dee

I just get mine from JD-sports, Nike & i have some Adidas ones too from sports direct which are good quality and definatley dont go see through.


----------

